# Any home remedies for getting diesel off skin?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I went to get diesel into my pickup and the nozzle shot out fuel so fast and with such force that it flooded back out of the pipe and splashed (completely soaked) my forearm and hand. Is there any Heloise Hint for some ordinary household substance I can use to get this stink off of me?? Vinegar, rubbing alcohol, lard, anything??


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

snoozy said:


> I went to get diesel into my pickup and the nozzle shot out fuel so fast and with such force that it flooded back out of the pipe and splashed (completely soaked) my forearm and hand. Is there any Heloise Hint for some ordinary household substance I can use to get this stink off of me?? Vinegar, rubbing alcohol, lard, anything??


Try rubbing a fair amount of hand lotion in it and then wiping it off with a paper towel. Rub in more hand lotion then wash it with Dawn dish detergent. (You are basically dissolving the diesel with a thinner nicer form of oil which will make it easier to wash off).

deb
in wi


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I use Dawn dish soap most of the time, but they do make a product called Orange Goo, I think that is what they call it, it works good also.>Thanks Marc


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Coffee grounds will absorb the residue diesel odor. Just rub briskly over your skin and rinse the stink down the drain.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the vinegar method for Kero (when I don't have any FastOrange or Go-Jo),
Matt


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Roadking said:


> I use the vinegar method for Kero (when I don't have any FastOrange or Go-Jo),
> Matt


I've used these products with some success. Also, an alcohol based mouthwash seems to work ok too.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost anything that is powdery/absorbent will work. Baking soda for instance. The coffee grounds thing sound interesting  

Vinegar would do the PH thing on it (neutralizing). and it's easy to obtain.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

wash w/it but don't rinse it off...just let it dry.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

With 4 diesel tractors & a combine, happens a lot.

I get a big jug of the orange liquid hand soap - they are based on the acid of citrus fruits, sorta organic kinda stuff. Some has pumice in it to help clean out grease - I don't get the pumice stuff because I have a septic system.

Anyhow, there are several names, easy to find in a farm supply store, or most big department stores. Works well to take off oils & fuels. And just everyday farm hand cleaning.

--->Paul


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I just use my own homemade soap.....


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If my uncle would cut himself he would pour diesel fuel on the wound....


----------



## lilray (Jan 29, 2010)

Ash from fireplace. charcoal natural that is. baking soda


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Just combine EVERYTHING folks here have suggested in one big goop pot and wash accordingly


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just use whatever handy dish soap there is or the Orange grit shop scrub and make a doctor's effort to get clean. But then I kinda like the diesel smell....


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the ideas. Sounds like it is time to buy some citrasolve.


----------

